# Won't shift into reverse!



## july_driver (Mar 4, 2005)

This started today. Usually the car has a little trouble getting into reverse, but i can usually press the clutch in one more time and it'll go with no problem. But today i tried sticking it in reverse and all i got was a bunch of grinding. To put it in reverse i had to turn the car off, push in the clutch, and put it in reverse with the engine off. It worked that way. Don't know what the problem is exactly but i had some ideas. Anybody had this problem?


----------



## Astrin (Apr 4, 2005)

Well, I'm no pro when it comes to clutch diagnostics, but it sounds like your pressure plate is failing. 

Running at idle, with the transmission in Neutral, fully depress your clutch pedal. Move your shifter from 1st gear to Reverse and back a few times. If you have any grinding or extreme difficulties getting in either gear, you probably need to replace your pressure plate.

Probably wouldn't be a bad idea to replace the release bearing, the clutch cable, the rear main seal, the output shaft seals and the clutch disc while you're at it. Some transmissions are equipped with a pilot bearing that may need to be replaced as well. My '93 Sentra SE (1.6 5spd RS5F51A Trans) did not have a pilot bearing. I recommend going to NAPA for your parts. Checker's, PepBoys, and Autozone all listed the wrong parts for my vehicle and required MANY trips to get different parts.


----------



## july_driver (Mar 4, 2005)

*thanks*

thanks a lot. I was pretty much guessing the same thing. I leave for boot camp in 4 days so i think i'm just gonna hitch rides til i get back. Then i'll come back and put a new tranny in. Can i replace the 4sp with a 5spd?


----------

